# Gentoo-FAQ und Dokumentationen [2004-07-14]

## ian!

Deutschsprachige FAQ und Dokumentationsseiten:

Gentoo-Forums-FAQ

Weitere deutschsprachige Dokumentationsseiten:

Offizielle Dokumentationsseite von gentoo.orgOffizielle Dokumentationsseite von gentoo.de

Hilfreiche Links:

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

https://bugs.gentoo.org/ (englisch)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=33534 (englisch)

http://www.breakmygentoo.net/ (englisch)

http://packages.gentoo.org/ (englisch)

http://gentoo-portage.com/ (englisch)

http://gentoo-wiki.com (englisch)

gentoo Server Project (englisch)

Gentoo Kernel And Hardware Wiki (englisch)

-----

Anmerkung:

Da Fragen hier im Forum oft wiederkehren und Dokumentationen in den Foren oft etwas untergehen, haben wir* uns etwas hingesetzt, um diesem Mißstand ein Ende zu bereiten.

Was dabei (bisher) herausgekommen ist, ist ein FAQ und Dokumentationssystem. In diesem sind bereits etliche FAQs vorhanden und werden weiter ausgebaut. Desweiteren werden dort auch Dokumentationen gesammelt niedergeschrieben.

Um dieses System leben zu lassen ist natürlich auch eure Hilfe vonnöten. Wenn ihr also mitmachen wollt und einige FAQ's oder kurze Dokumentationen/How-To's veröffentlichen wollt, so lasst uns das wissen. Weitere Informationen dazu findet ihr im 'gendocedit Turorial'.

Feedback und Kritik sind jederzeit willkommen.

-----

*wir: dertobi123, gentle2gentoo, jay und meiner einer...

----------

## dakjo

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.

Funkt aber nicht so gut !

----------

## ian!

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> 
> Funkt aber nicht so gut !

 

Stimmt wohl.

Nimm solange diese: http://www.gentoofaq.org

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ian!

So. Die FAQ ist soeben auf einen anderen Server umgezogen und zu erreichen unter:

http://www.gentoofaq.org

http://www.gentoo-faq.org

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## moderator

Hallo,

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass verschiedene Dokumentationen (fluxbox, cd brennen, kurze Installationsanleitung)  nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Gibt es da einen bestimmten Gründ für?

----------

## dertobi123

Fluxbox und Burn Guide waren auf der Doc Index Seite nicht verlinkt, ich hab das mal behoben.

Der x86-quickinstall Guide ist nicht gelinkt, weil er noch nicht an neue Gegebenheiten wie 2004.0 und Genkernel angepasst wurde.

----------

## boris64

hi, die deutsche dokumentationsseite von gentoo.de liegt

doch jetzt hier (http://gentoo.de/doc/de/index.xml), vielleicht

sollte das mal jemand aktualisieren.

mfg

----------

## ian!

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hi, die deutsche dokumentationsseite von gentoo.de liegt
> 
> doch jetzt hier (http://gentoo.de/doc/de/index.xml), vielleicht
> 
> sollte das mal jemand aktualisieren.
> ...

 

Done

----------

## moderator

Die gentoolkit-Doku ist nicht auf der Doc Index Seite verlinkt

----------

## dertobi123

Die Gentoolkit Doku ist auf gentoo.de jetzt (wieder) verlinkt, der gentoo-x86-quickinstall Guide ist seit dem letzten Wochenende wieder verfügbar. Besteht hier grundsätzlich Interesse bei (größeren) Änderungen an der Doku (Übersetzung) informiert zu werden?

----------

## Inte

Definitiv ja. Beispiel Portage 2.0.50 Tipps. Die hab ich auch erst nach einem Hinweis hier im Forum gelesen.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Auch ja

----------

## amne

Mich nicht, ich les sowieso keine Doku.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## wulfkuhn

du kennst sie auswendig, richtig?

----------

## amne

Nein, ich wollte einfach nur ignorant sein.  :Wink: 

Bin natürlich auch an Ankündigungen über grössere Änderungen interessiert.

----------

## gerold

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Besteht hier grundsätzlich Interesse bei (größeren) Änderungen an der Doku (Übersetzung) informiert zu werden?

 

Klingt super    :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Das "Gentoo Linux Entwickler HOWTO" [1] wurde neu übersetzt und ist jetzt wieder verfügbar.

"Die üblichen Fehler beim Schreiben von Ebuilds" [2] wurden neu übersetzt.

Urgs, fast vergessen ... Die FAQ [3] hat auch eine kleine Erfrischung erfahren. (aber liest ja eh keiner, sonst waers ja keine FAQ  :Wink: 

[1] http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-howto.xml

[2] http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/ebuild-mistakes.xml

[3] http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/faq.xml

----------

## dertobi123

Das Handbuch wurde stark überarbeitet, die einzelnen Architekturen befinden sich nun in jeweils eigenen Handbüchern. Dies soll vor allem die Lesbarkeit erhöhen. Aktuell fehlen noch die hppa und mips Handbücher.

----------

## dertobi123

Das Handbuch hat gestern abend ein paar kleine Änderungen mitbekommen, die hppa und mips Handbücher fehlen (immer) noch, die Dokumente "doc-tipsntricks" und "nvidia-guide" werden aktuell neu übersetzt.

----------

## ian!

Zusammengeführt mit: Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks

Unstuck

----------

